# 90 Sentra fuse for stop lights keeps blowing



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello all, Found out today I have no brake lights in my 90 Sentra, pulled over and found the fuse for the brake lights was blown, the minute I put a new one in it blows, tried unplugging both rear light assemblies and put a fuse part of the way in (just touching the contacts) and it starts to spark, Tried unplugging the connector to the stop light switch at the brake pedal, same thing sparks from fuse area, found a box in the trunk on the drivers side ( brake light sensor I think), unplugged that, tried a fuse sparks again.

I looked at the FSM and it appears to be a pretty simple circuit other than tracing all the wires anyone have any other suggestions on what to check??


Thanks.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Fixed!! There was a short in the wire between the fuse box and the brake light switch, some where in the harness, I cut the wire coming out of the fuse box and going to the stop light switch and ran a new wire and have brake lights again, taped up the ends of the cut wires and put everything back together.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ahardb0dy said:


> Hello all, Found out today I have no brake lights in my 90 Sentra, pulled over and found the fuse for the brake lights was blown, the minute I put a new one in it blows, tried unplugging both rear light assemblies and put a fuse part of the way in (just touching the contacts) and it starts to spark, *Tried unplugging the connector to the stop light switch at the brake pedal,* same thing sparks from fuse area, found a box in the trunk on the drivers side ( brake light sensor I think), unplugged that, tried a fuse sparks again.
> 
> I looked at the FSM and it appears to be a pretty simple circuit other than tracing all the wires anyone have any other suggestions on what to check??
> 
> ...


Maybe the short is in this connector?? Did you run the fuse wire directly to the switch or splice it to the connector?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

The short was in the wire that is inside the main harness, I cut the wire coming out of the fuse box about 2" out and cut the wire going to the brake switch about an inch from the brake switch connector on the pedal, ran a jumper wire across the 2 and the lights worked. To test for the short I stuck the tip of the test light into a 12 volt hot plug on the back of the fuse block and touched the ground clip to each end of the wire I cut going into and coming out of the main harness and the test light lit up.


----------

